# nose tickle



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

When I had my 'VBA' system, I used to love the tickle I would get in the end of my nose, starting at about 120 or so deebeez. What causes this, and why just the tip of my nose? 

I'll leave the shaking eyeball questions for later.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

VBA? *V*ery *B*ad *A*ss?

violent bass air? are you on 60ndown's team?


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Being ticklish is genetically handed down thru your parents


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

TheDavel05 said:


> VBA? *V*ery *B*ad *A*ss?
> 
> violent bass air? are you on 60ndown's team?


That would be my team sir. 60ndown is my enforcer of rulez!!


And I always felt the vibrations in my neck/throat and chest. I can't say that I've ever had the tip of the nose thing.


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

I currently lack Violent Bass Air, what with a single 10 in my minivan. 

It used to tear the **** out of my 6x9s, though.


----------



## nate737 (Oct 25, 2008)

i dont know


----------



## numbskull (Jul 4, 2008)

i don't got teh bass now, but i noes a guy who does... 
well, that is to say, i know a guy, who knoes a guy, hoo did a fart dis one time and his arse port hit 200 deebeze.


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

Not bad for a 1/4 inch speaker.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

numbskull said:


> i don't got teh bass now, but i noes a guy who does...
> well, that is to say, i know a guy, who knoes a guy, hoo did a fart dis one time and his arse port hit 200 deebeze.


You nearly caused me to blow coffee everywhere.

I know a local that used to have 2 13w7's ported on 2 1000/1's and they were rearfiring in his exploder. Caused me to stop breathing a couple times it was so loud. Then he added 2 more subs and amps and had a wall built to forward fire them. I swear he lost output doing that because of the hornloading effect being taken away. def sounded cleaner though.


----------



## rockondon (Jan 18, 2008)

numbskull said:


> i don't got teh bass now, but i noes a guy who does...
> well, that is to say, i know a guy, who knoes a guy, hoo did a fart dis one time and his arse port hit 200 deebeze.





benny said:


> Not bad for a 1/4 inch speaker.




^nice one^


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

At first glance I thought the title of this thread was...

moose knuckle


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

numbskull said:


> i don't got teh bass now, but i noes a guy who does...
> well, that is to say, i know a guy, who knoes a guy, hoo did a fart dis one time and his arse port hit 200 deebeze.


That setup must have had some awful "port noise/chuffing." ROFL!!!


----------



## bigabe (May 1, 2007)

DD user here.... I feel 34Hz in mah nippleZ.

In my home, I'm a complete SQ freak, I hate exaggerated bottom ends... but in my car... I turn in to a bass freak. Cabin gain is just so much fun....


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

So I google'd Violent Bass Air for the hell of it, and this thread was the first link!

Awesome


----------



## donpisto (Jul 26, 2006)

I used to get that every now and then, but when I got my first 18 (RL-p in 5 cubes sealed), then I got that feeling in my chest since all I did was play songs that got extremely low...well for that reason and because the windows in my Accord would flex like crazy.


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

James Bang said:


> So I google'd Violent Bass Air for the hell of it, and this thread was the first link!
> 
> Awesome


lol.fail

http://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=en-us&q=violent+bass+air&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8


----------

